# iPad live streaming channels not available



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

On the iPad app, I used to be able to live stream CNN, MSNBC and CNBC. Now these channels don't work in live streaming, I get a message that says your device must be on same network as the receiver, or something to that effect. I am able to stream other channels, and I am on same network. What is causing this? This seemed to start when the new feature was added to the Genie and HR2x's that allows you to rewind to beginning of some programs.

I don't know if this matters, but I haven't linked my GenieGo in the iPad app, I'm still using the old GG app. Can't imagine why that would matter for this issue, but thought I'd mention it. I like the FF in the GG app, and remember reading that this wasn't available in the GG via DTV app (not sure if that is still true).


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

I had this problem last week. Does the iPad app show your receivers, or does it say "out of home"? If it shows the receivers to correct it I had to log out of the DirecTV app *(Menu, Settings, Log Out)*, then completely close it (by double tapping the home button and sliding it away), and lastly I had to power off my iPad and turn it back on (by holding the power button until the "slide to turn off" prompt shows up). After all of that it started working again. Just logging out and closing the app didn't though, I had to totally power down the iPad.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

cpalmer2k said:


> I had this problem last week. Does the iPad app show your receivers, or does it say "out of home"? If it shows the receivers to correct it I had to log out of the DirecTV app, then completely close it (by double tapping the home button and sliding it away), and lastly I had to power off my iPad and turn it back on (by holding the power button until the "slide to turn off" prompt shows up). After all of that it started working again. Just logging out and closing the app didn't though, I had to totally power down the iPad.


Thanks for the suggestion. I tried this, and I still have the problem. To be clear, I have many channels available for live streaming, but also several channels that are moved to the bottom of the list and are "greyed out" for live streaming. Why would some be available and not others?

Also, sorry for the double post, I was using the DBSTalk app, and got an error message about posting within x number of seconds when I tried to post the FIRST time, so I tried to post again. Now I know to ignore that error.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I've been having the same problem. Signing out and rebooting the iPad doesn't fix it for me. Only the OOH channels are available for streaming even though the app recognizes that it's on the home network.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

I have seen this as well but closing the app (sliding it into oblivion) seems to work although it may take several times. I forget the page in the setup but you can see your DVR list and the red or green radio button like indicator to show connectivity status. You can retry the connections that are red and see if that fixes things.

If you had some form of network/power event that caused the router to drop off and issue new DHCP addresses when it came back up it is possible you might have such issues. AT least my issues seem to have coincided with a power loss in the residence.

It appears the iPad app stores the IP address and does not always perform a name lookup on reboot so you may have to force that thru settings a DVR at a time. At least that is my WAG 

Don "WAG: does not equal 'Wives And Girlfriends' in this context either sportsphans" Bolton


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I just go ahead and kill the multi-task anytime I'm moving to OOH or back on DAFI. Starting over is just quicker.

I also set Static IPs on DVRs and a reservation for GG and any other DTV equipment like WCCK. Unless something's wrong at the authorization servers, I've generally had no problems.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

I was able to get the live streaming back for all channels by logging out on the iPad app and logging back in. Just killing the app (several times) did nothing, I had to go to Menu->Settings->Log Out. We'll see how long this holds, at least I know what to do now if it happens again.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

eileen22 said:


> I was able to get the live streaming back for all channels by logging out on the iPad app and logging back in. Just killing the app (several times) did nothing, I had to go to Menu->Settings->Log Out. We'll see how long this holds, at least I know what to do now if it happens again.


Glad you're back up and running... that was the #1 step on the list I posted this morning though  If it does it again, and that doesn't work, the whole list of procedures I went through will clear the authentication and get you running again. Maybe I should have explained "log out" better. I'll edit it..


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I've tried all of your suggestions and still only get streaming access to the OOH networks. Up until recently I had no problems. BTW, the in-home streaming works fine on my android phone, so it's definitely an issue with my iPad and DAFI. I could delete the app and reinstall it, but I think that burns a license on my GenieGo.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

eileen22 said:


> Why would some be available and not others?


Because some you can watch anywhere and most you can only watch while you are in your network


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I finally got desperate and deleted and reinstalled DAFI. In-home streaming is now working.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

My success was short-lived. I'm back to only being able to stream the OOH channels. Logging out and back in doesn't resolve it, nor did uninstalling and reinstalling the app. BTW, I don't have this problem on my iPhone, only on the iPad. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Jake2227 (Nov 10, 2015)

This issue is still here I have the same trouble with the live streaming I can watch some in the grey area but not the black 
Did the hard reset and it came back it seems since At&t joined directv it's back again anybody have any new Solutions ?
Both on my iPad and phone


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

Is your DVR currently connected to the Internet / home router? I've had issues when my Genie has dropped its connection for whatever reason, and I didn't know it. That has caused some trickle-down problems with the iPad app for me in the past since I use the Genie as the gateway to my network (DECA? Not sure of the terminology.)

Maybe you could try rebooting your DVR / CCK and see if that helps?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------

